# When to ship with heat?



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am shipping a fish soon I have 72 hour heat packs . It has gotten cold here in the mountains but I am shipping to a warmer place. I am not sure if I need to use a heat pack or not. It's going to be 20f tonight might even snow at high elevation. 

I am thinking start the heat pack before I pack the box. I think to use heat just to be on the safe side.

When do you start shipping with heat? At what temp do I need heat?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

No one has any advise ? 

The day time temp her is low 70s and I am shipping the fish not too far where the day time temp is high 70 to 80. At night the temp drops but to 50f. 

I think the fish would be ok with out heat with a well insulated box.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

i think it depends on the other person's weather. Your package will be in doors from the PO till delivery, either in a truck, plane, or building. The only time it will be expose to the cold is when it is out for delivery/left in mailbox/porch. So check the weather in your buyer's city on the estimated date of arrival. If its under 40, i would put in a heat pack. or else an insulated box will be okay in most instances unless your buyer leaves it outside for days.

I would also ask if the buyer would rather have the package sent to be picked up in the post office. If they work or otherwise wont be home at delivery, that is the safest choice. The package wont have to go into an unheated truck or be left outside.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think if I insulate it well it will be ok. I was worried about if it got cold in the truck at night. I will be shipping from a colder place to a warmer place not too far away. So you think it is more about if the package will be left out but during travel it will be ok. 

I am getting a tracking number for the person that's getting the fish so they will know for where the fish is .


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

usually priority gets shipped on a plane, but if its close it will be in a truck. But generally not long enough for it to be an issue if the box is insulated.

i ship shrimps and never bettas, but i think shrimps are more temperature sensitive. I have never had an issue shipping them in just an insulated box when the destination is over 40 degrees.

if you do decide to add a heat pack, be careful that its not touching the bag at all. or the water will get too warm.

good luck on whatever you decide!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

The heat pack will raise the temp in the box 10 degrees if the box is 12x12 . The box I am sending is 7x6 so I think it would get too hot. I found out when the trucks come for pick up so she will not be sitting around. I am not going to use the heat packs. 

I don't want to cook her.


----------

